# spray on bed liner



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

was looking around for ways of sealing my plywood tank i'm making and came across spray on truck bed liners. http://www.rhinolinings.com/ i think it'd look awesome as hell with all those nooks and cranneis for alge to grow, would look quite natural. but any ways i wanted your 2cents...wutcha think bout it? it's fda aproved for holding drinking water and food....so it's a posibility!


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

you know they also have different colors than black,


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Huh, that actually sounds like a good idea. How does the price compare to epoxy resin or pool paint. If it's cheaper than that'd be awesome.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

dupli color also makes it and its half the price but i think it only comes in black


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

as for price i don't know exactly...i emailed a place and asked to a quote. but i think i was reading of someone doing this on cichlidforum.com and they said it was like 50 to do their entire 6x2x2 tank.....was a differnt brand i think though


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

ok i found a how to on how to spray on the stuff urself.... http://www.sevenmile.net/sprayliner.htm it says that the dupli-color mentioned above is $40 a gallon...and considering that guy in the diy did his whole interior of his truck cab w/ a gallon, should be nuff for my tank. i haven't gotten around to see what the price would be for the epoxy resein to seal the tank is....so if this is within $10 i'm gonna try this stuff out!

i also found the link i talked bout with a guy that did this in his diy tank...so here it is!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=24634


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Ive seen this guys tank not to long ago, i might take my tank and get it sprayed with this stuff, instead of epoxy. Thanks for bringing this up, Dave.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i would still do a thin layer of epoxy justto seal the wood but whatever


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I want to build a steel tank. I think that rhino stuff may work really well with that prodject.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

steel...why? heavy as shiz. steel thick enough so it doesnt warp is gonna wweigh like 2 tons lol


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

unless its a seriously small tank


----------



## BootyBandit (Aug 29, 2004)

I think he's talking about sheets of stainless steel


----------



## BKtomodachi (Jul 28, 2004)

I have seen stainless-steel trimmed tanks, they look awesome.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jun 9, 2004)

That is a sweet idea. Rhino liners are suppost to be virtualy indestructible!!



































5 thumbs up on the best idea for a DIY tank.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

cretinHOP said:


> steel...why? heavy as shiz. steel thick enough so it doesnt warp is gonna wweigh like 2 tons lol


 I work in a weld shop. ya, it would be very heavy.lol


----------

